# 4 yr old type1 hypo fits



## sgaliwags (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi,im new on here, my son has been type one for three years now, sunday night he had his first ever hypo fit in his sleep, hes been low before but never had a fit, it was a horrible  experience we rang a ambulance and by the time the ambulance arrives hed started to calm.down. we got to hospital and got took to the ward we got admittes in and to cut a lkng story short we got told that our diabetics nurse wasnt in as she was on holyday,  and basically tney said it happens u can go home.      Weve now moved him to ourroom andicnt even sleep imso scared its going to happen again, we cnt evenspk to our nurse to ask y it happend and if  it can happen again as shee always on holyday.   When it happend callumwas sleapin so was i,i jamp up in bed and asked my partner if heherd summat he hadnt i devided to check callums blood and it was 2.2  we rushedto try give him energy drink wich he wudnt take then squeezed gluco gel in his mouth, i put him to lie down and his dad was with him, i whent to get something and herd him cry and my partner asking wat was.wrong, i picked him up he started like jerking in my arms and his mouth stuck wide olen and his eyes were huge his hand were stiff open and his whole body ket jerking. Has anyone been thru this? ? Xx


----------



## Northerner (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi sgaliwags, welcome to the forum  What an awful experience for you all, I'm very sorry to hear of it. I don't have any personal experience of this so can't suggest anything, but hopefully some of the members here who are parents will be able to help. 

There is another website called Children with Diabetes - they have an email list where you can share experiences with hundreds of other UK parents, so you might also like to give that a try.


----------



## sgaliwags (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanx ill try it now. It was horriblwe ive just read upp its called a diabetic convulwsion


----------



## sgaliwags (Aug 8, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Hi sgaliwags, welcome to the forum  What an awful experience for you all, I'm very sorry to hear of it. I don't have any personal experience of this so can't suggest anything, but hopefully some of the members here who are parents



thank u so much, it as horrible its worse cos our nurse isnt availae when we really need her


----------



## AlisonF (Aug 9, 2012)

What a horrific experience for you. I used to do this occassionally as a child during nighttime hypos (never during daytime hypos), sometimes biting my tongue in the process which was always a messy business. 

I never did any serious damage to myself, but it is pretty traumatic for everyone involved. If it helps, I did grow out of it and I haven't had anything like that since my early teens (touch wood).


----------



## sgaliwags (Aug 9, 2012)

Did u  hzve them often? Our nurse is always off and the doctors in hospital wernt helpfull at all x


----------



## AlisonF (Aug 9, 2012)

Less than once a year. Basically if I went really low in the night, it happened. Getting good overnight control is the key - but I know that's not as easy as it sounds in adults, never mind in children.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi, and welcome to the forum 

Your experience sounds very scary and anxiety provoking  

Can you put the hypo down to anything different before going to bed ? More active, less food etc etc What time did it happen ? Is your child on injections or pump ? 

Might be well worth doing some overnight checking for a few nights to rule out any pattern developing. You need peace of mind overnight or you won't get any sleep yourself from worrying.

TC x


----------



## sgaliwags (Aug 10, 2012)

He was controlled, this has come out of the blue, weve emoved him bk to our room now so.i can watch him thru the night, its horrible knowing it could happen with no warnings. Hes on injections wich hes needed loads less of lately xx


----------



## CarolK (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi there, my son has had a couple of fits due to hypos, although he is a lot older than your son, he did used to have febrile convulsions from 7 months up to the age of about 8, so I can really understand how you feel, and how frightening it is. The last one my son had , he was 20, but I can tell you , it is no less frightening, even though it is your adult son!. The only suggestion I can make, is that you always check him before bed, and to be safe, and for your peace of mind, test him again at about 3am, just to make sure hes ok, and then obviously as soon as he wakes in the morning. I know it is a nuisance to have to check through the night, but I would rather wake up and do that,  than the alternative.


----------



## sgaliwags (Aug 11, 2012)

Exatcly ive moved him back to our room no and im checking him every minuet, im dreading him starting school full time, weve still not been able to spk to his nurse,  im takin every cay asit comes im trying not to think hzt he might have these numerous times, people dont understand when ur a little overprotectivexx thank you very much for ur reply xx


----------



## Ruth Goode (Sep 23, 2012)

Carly had a couple of fits (hypos) and yes it was very scary. Being overprotective is better than not caring  Carly is sleeping in my room too!! So you're not the only one x


----------

